# Converting Wings XP (.NGS/.MLS) file to Wilcom



## whuang4 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello,

I've searched all over for answers to this question, and have not had any luck with any of the solutions..

We used to use Wings XP for digitizing (.NGS). However, we have recently switched over to Wilcom for one of our designers.

Unfortunately, Wilcom does not read the .NGS or .MLS file type... It's quite hectic as we would need to manually re-digitize all our logos in Wilcom for it to be effective??

Ive tried:
1) using wings XP to save it as a DST file, and opening it in Wilcom; however, the DST file loses a lot of the design information - such as colors and joins, etc..
2) i've tried using Wilcom TrueSizer, but that also does not support the Wings .NGS or MLS file format


Anybody else run into a similar issue?
We used Wings Experience Pro 5


----------



## JADigitizing (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello - you can try usign "Wings My Editor" to open .ngs and .mls files and save them to a .dst.
It's a free software: My Editor Free embroidery software

There is no direct way of saving from a Wings format to a native Wilcom .emb format - saving all of the editing capabilities/design information like the original file. Typically to save all of the information like this, it has to be created in the software you ware wanting to use it in originally.


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

Further you can use DST files to open in Wilcom software


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

can't convert directly from wings to wilcom, but wilcom does pretty good at reading in the dst files. i have noticed that it changes things like span and offset some, but those are quick fixes. no software will read in the right colors...that all depends on the color pallet you have selected in whichever software. i just switched to wilcom in july from another software so i'm with you on feeling the pain. i create all new designs in wilcom. if i have older ones that come back for changes i will either edit them in the old software, or read them into wilcom as a dst and edit them. truesizer will bring in the dst file more accurate, but your options for editing aren't there. bringing them into wilcom as a dst and editing them is probably your best bet. less time consuming than redoing them!


----------

